# Boy am I Pi$$ed!!!!!



## glad2bhere (Dec 28, 2004)

Dear Folks: 

I am angry enough about this that I think it merits a string here to discuss this. 

Recently, in an addition of DOCHANG DIGEST, another discussion forum, there was a comment that the long awaited videos of the SIN MU Hapkido curriculum by GM Ji, Han Jae might not be coming out. Apparently there is some hitch in the process. Actually I don't know--- and guess what people--- I DON'T CARE! These tapes should NEVER HAVE BEEN IN QUESTION! EVER!!!

1.) GM Ji is argueably one of the premier people in Hapkido with dozens of smaller groups and organizations as well as their leaders tracing what they do back to him. Each of the other Hapkido arts leaders has recorded their material for posterity in either books or tapes (usually both). How is it that the Hapkido community is going to allow this person not to be recorded for posterity?

2.) Nor is there an excuse about the medium. I went to Korea and video taped the material that I trained in. Had I wanted to I could have transcribed that on to tape and duplicated them albeit slowly and sold the results. HAVE YOU FOLKS SEEN THE GARBAGE thats out there? My tapes would have been movie masterpieces next to some of the crap thats available! I cannot believe that a group of students could not have gotten together and done a decent presentation of Ji's material even if only with him looking on in the background! 

3.) One of the huge problems in the Hapkido community is that there has never been a documented record of Choi Yong Sul's curriculum against which to assess other practices for accuracy or authenticity. Thinking of how many people trace their practice back to Ji I can't believe what his students are doing in letting this guy pass away un-recorded. 

*Now, I am not a student of Ji Han Jae.* I have been lucky to have been a student of Kwang Sik Myung who was a student of Ji. I have been lucky that Myung was a teacher who went to the trouble of producing a written and taped record of his material. In turn I have developed a series of books recording the same material albeit from a slightly different teaching model. But the material is there for people to use if they choose to! Allowing a teacher to die without a record in this age of easy recording and duplication is a travesty to the art and an insult to Ji himself. 

Thanks for listening. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## iron_ox (Dec 28, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> 3.) One of the huge problems in the Hapkido community is that there has never been a documented record of Choi Yong Sul's curriculum against which to assess other practices for accuracy or authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## American HKD (Dec 28, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear Folks:
> 
> I am angry enough about this that I think it merits a string here to discuss this.
> 
> ...


Bruce,

I'm very good friends with the producer and the editor of the videos. 

They are being worked on as of last week 1st and 2nd dans tapes are being tweeked in final editing.

Your source sounds like they don't know what's going on.

Moreover I agree with Kevin besides many Sin Moo people know Ji's curriculum.


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry, guys--- not THIS time. 

Maybe you could shovel that crap to someone else and maybe you could have shoveled it before, but the fact is that the wannabees who follow Ji are proving that they are just that--- Hapkido wannbees!  When its really time to act like students and practitioners of a teacher they start looking at their shoes and checking their watches. 

How long has Ji been teaching? How many years--- 40, maybe?  And how long have we had the ability to produce his material? 20, maybe? What did you say, Stuart? Did I hear you say they are STILL WORKING ON IT?  Doing my books--- all by myself including photography, composition, printing, publishing it took me about 8 years. Now thats on paper with color photography. But--- oh--- out of the hundreds of schools and thousands of students you can't find ONE STUDENT with a GD CAM-CORDER?  If you took each one of the BB who have bought a rank from Ji and had them chip in $100 dollars, you could have BOUGHT a Cam-corder, a case of tapes, two VCR-s and turned out the most basic set of tapes and had a record of his teachings. 

How about YOU, Stuart? How many times have you said that you learned from Ji? What are YOU doing about it. Oh--- but maybe its not YOUR problem, right? 

So, in the end, this is the legacy of the great Hapkido master, Ji Han Jae, star of movies, student of Choi Yong Sul, head of countless schools, teacher of teachers and organizer of Modern Hapkido. The guy can't even get enough resources together to record his own traditions. Oh, I bet you must be "awfully" proud of yourself, Stuart. You and all the "big mouths" who are responsible for this. Oh yeah--- I want to hear ALL about how you are a student of Ji Jan Jae--- just as long as its not TOO inconvenient.  

Bruce


----------



## howard (Dec 28, 2004)

iron_ox said:
			
		

> glad2bhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 28, 2004)

Excuse me, Howard, but you are talking about two different things. 

Kim Yun Sang has indeed documented Chois' material. I have seen it and its is a wonderful effort, carefully photographed and lovingly noted. This is a completely different issue.  I would expect any loving student to keep careful notes and  record his teachers methods and thoughts. Thats a no-brainer. What is more, and I mean NO disrespect here, but your teacher is not a "nationally known" or "historic" figure. Not that he is not well-known. And actually, if you think of it, that even makes things worse! Im can get his material recorded and published and Ji can't! Think about that!

The same goes for passing around information. That also is a no-brainer. 

What I am speaking of is a definitive record published for God and everyone to see and handle, to look at and know Ji for who he was and what he taught. Kimm has done it. Suh has done it. Lee has done it. Sorry, Howard, after years of listening to blowhards make such a big thing about Ji and his contributions to Hapkido arts I think it is despicable that we are still sitting around while somebody--- somewhere ---- is "working on it". 

Bruce


----------



## howard (Dec 28, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> ...What is more, and I mean NO disrespect here, but your teacher is not a "nationally known" or "historic" figure. Not that he is not well-known. And actually, if you think of it, that even makes things worse! Im can get his material recorded and published and Ji can't! Think about that!...
> 
> Bruce


 bruce, first of all, i don't read any disrespect into your post.

 just for the sake of clarity, i cannot claim (and never have) that master im is "my teacher".  my teacher is an american (michael d'aloia) whose teacher is master im.  i have trained under master im on a few occasions, but i think it would be an exaggeration on my part for me to claim him as "my teacher".  i may be getting bogged down in semantics here, but i like to try to keep things as accurate as possible, especially when i'm involved.

 thanks, howard


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 28, 2004)

* MOD NOTE

Thread Locked pending Admin Review
Please review MT's Rules and Policies  http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20242
If you have problems with someone, please take it offline.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-
*


----------

